# Can you paint speakers?



## tcarcio

I no this doesn't apply to speakers made of paper but if the speaker is made of poly can it be painted? I know the surround shouldn't be but I was just thinking about the cone. If so would it matter what kind of paint is used? Thanks.


----------



## lsiberian

tcarcio said:


> I no this doesn't apply to speakers made of paper but if the speaker is made of poly can it be painted? I know the surround shouldn't be but I was just thinking about the cone. If so would it matter what kind of paint is used? Thanks.


You can paint cones. I know someone did it here. In fact most cones are painted.


----------



## Andoskyy

the only thing you may run into is paint not sticking to, or eventually peeling from a smooth surface. try using something like BIN primer. it will adhere to almost anything. they sell it in spray form also. then you can paint over it. there shouldn't be much flex in the cone, so I'd think you could use any interior spray paint.

good luck!


----------



## tcarcio

Great, Thanks so much guy's......:T


----------



## lsiberian

Andoskyy said:


> the only thing you may run into is paint not sticking to, or eventually peeling from a smooth surface. try using something like BIN primer. it will adhere to almost anything. they sell it in spray form also. then you can paint over it. there shouldn't be much flex in the cone, so I'd think you could use any interior spray paint.
> 
> good luck!


With what his neighbors have told me. I wouldn't be so sure.:devil:


----------



## bigem1

lsiberian said:


> With what his neighbors have told me. I wouldn't be so sure.:devil:


Why would you want to risk damaging a speaker?
If I were going to paint/stain a speaker I would aquire an old like one and try it first...Just a thought.

I would not paint any speaker cone...They are dyed in most cases and if you want looks verses sound quality go for it...

Have A Great Day!!:T


----------



## tcarcio

bigem1 said:


> Why would you want to risk damaging a speaker?
> If I were going to paint/stain a speaker I would aquire an old like one and try it first...Just a thought.
> 
> I would not paint any speaker cone...They are dyed in most cases and if you want looks verses sound quality go for it...
> 
> Have A Great Day!!:T


Well that's why I asked. Also how would it affect the sound on a polypropelyne cone??


----------



## tcarcio

lsiberian said:


> With what his neighbors have told me. I wouldn't be so sure.:devil:


I guess I need more soundproofing then.....:bigsmile:


----------



## bigem1

tcarcio said:


> Well that's why I asked. Also how would it affect the sound on a polypropelyne cone??


tcarcio:

If looks are what matters polypropelyne speakers which are usually woven colored plastic fiber can be painted using light coates of Krylon paint made for *plastic*. I have painted several for auto installations and had good results...As far as effecting the sound I energized the units right after painting as to remove excess and to try to assure flexability....
Like I said prior..Try on a cheap speaker first...

Have A Great Day!!


----------



## tcarcio

Thanks Big, I appreciate the info. I really haven't decided to do it but I just wanted to get the info on it just in case.:T


----------



## selden

I'm sure an audio purist would shudder with horror.

After all, a layer of paint would add to the mass of the speaker cone. This makes it harder for the electromagnet to move it. This distorts the sound, since the design of the speaker and crossover take into account how the speaker sounds with its current mass.

On the other hand, the mass of a very thin layer of sprayed-on paint is miniscule.

I wouldn't suggest applying a layer of latex with a paintbrush, though.


----------



## bigem1

selden said:


> I'm sure an audio purist would shudder with horror.
> 
> After all, a layer of paint would add to the mass of the speaker cone. This makes it harder for the electromagnet to move it. This distorts the sound, since the design of the speaker and crossover take into account how the speaker sounds with its current mass.
> 
> On the other hand, the mass of a very thin layer of sprayed-on paint is miniscule.
> 
> I wouldn't suggest applying a layer of latex with a paintbrush, though.


I could not have said it any better..

Crossover-----Switching sides...lol 
Distortion-----Something the wife does...lol
Miniscule.........Does size really matter?...lol ;>)

Hope the Easter Bunny lays golder eggs for all...

Have A Great Day!!:T


----------



## JCD

I think there is a huge potential for disaster.. besides the added weight, the paint is going to affect the rigidity of the cone and therefore the way it moves.

Of course, I've never done it, so maybe it'd be fine, but I would be more than just a little squemish doing this to anything but my junk speakers.


----------



## a1161979

I have seen airbrushing on subwoofers a lot in car audio and i would not hesitate to paint a subwoofer driver where the mms is more often than not fairly high to begin with but i would not be painting the cones of midrange speakers or a tweeter :nono:


----------



## bigem1

a1161979 said:


> I have seen airbrushing on subwoofers a lot in car audio and i would not hesitate to paint a subwoofer driver where the mms is more often than not fairly high to begin with but i would not be painting the cones of midrange speakers or a tweeter :nono:


a1161979:

You are "The man".....:T

An airbrush would supply such a light coat that it would not effect any movement one could hear without puting a scope on the speaker being played....but I guess one could over air brush to an extreme if so desired..

Have A Great Day!!


----------



## mjcmt

Your taking a chance of changing the sound, as the paint will also dampen the driver and alter its mass. It may work out in your favor but it's a gamble...and not advisable on a high-end speaker.


----------



## gsmollin

When you paint the cone of a speaker, you will add mass to it and affect the resonant frequency, Q, sensitivity, and upper-frequency rolloffs. If you look at the TS parameters, many of them are changed by mass. Most speaker cones are black, and it will take a lot of paint to cover the surface. The mass increase may be more than you think. If you are building a speaker enclosure you should measure the TS parameters before and after painting and before you design the enclosure. If you already have the enclosure designed, or this is a commercial speaker, I can only warn you that you may de-tune the speaker and spoil the bass response and crossover phasing.


----------



## bambino

I'd say if you haven't allready done it then before you do use a cheap driver. I'm not sore if they still do but PE used to carry a product called "wetlook" wich was basically a clear coat for paper based drivers.:T
On a polypropylene cone i would worry about the paint sticking to it more then it severly changing the parameters so long as you don't spray a whole can on it.


----------



## gsmollin

A ported enclosure has high sensitivity to TS parameter shift. Paint on the cone will cause significant shift. A sealed enclosureis less sensitive, and may tolerate this without noticeable shift of audible performance.


----------



## tcarcio

Thanks for all the replies guy's. I don't intend to paint any speakers but it just was something I had not seen anyone do since back in the day when we would find old speakers in the junk that we would shoot at after painting them red.....I don't think they sounded to good after that. The air brush idea sounds like it would be the best way if anyone ever wanted to try it.


----------

